

Hammer2 Filesystem Design Docs (DragonflyBSD) - zdw
http://apollo.backplane.com/DFlyMisc/hammer2.txt

======
bjg
Accompanying mailing list post:
[http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2011-05/msg0...](http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2011-05/msg00010.html)

------
cturner
Bit of a distraction, but I really like the presentation of that document. Is
there a plugin for vi or emacs that allows you to word-process into nice
blocks like this? (with appropriate automatic rewrapping and the like)

~~~
beza1e1
With vim i use fmt. Mark the block in visual mode, then :!fmt

------
kev009
Yawn.

The entire premise behind DragonFly was wrong. FreeBSD predicted correctly
future hardware trends with 5.x and it is bearing great fruit with FreeBSD 8
and 9.

FreeBSD 9 will parallel Linux in terms of scalability: NUMA, multi-core
granularity, advanced scheduling.

Meanwhile, FreeBSD also has stable and current ZFS support.

HAMMER seemed interesting in theory but grandiose for such a small developer
community and userbase. Now Dillon admits that the design was flawed and
proposes and even more grandiose filesystem with even more shit that really
needs to be in userland for any hope of sanity.

All I see is an unnecessary fork, a lack of resources, and struggle for
relevance. Thanks but no thanks.

~~~
biot
What's with the "Yawn"? Somebody had an idea of a different way to do things
in BSD, they rallied developers together, and built it. So perhaps it wasn't
all roses and puppies, but why the negative attitude towards what a bunch of
developers decided to do for their own reasons?

~~~
kev009
The yawn is for Dillon's grandstanding and failures to deliver a better system
that would have justified the forking.

